# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Q & A ... Can Dead People Hear You ?

## raiazlan

Question
I had a Question and im really in need to know this that the people who had passed out for example the person who had died can they hear you if you speak at there grave ? as i had heard once from someone that Allah had mentioned in Qur'an that the person who is gone cant hear you anymore as infact the person is somewhere in Barzak but few days back i heard from some other person that once in the end of one war which i dont know the name of the war but i heard that Prophet Muhammad sallallaahu `alayhi wa sallam ( may Allaah exalt his mention )said few verses to His Comrades in the end of that war who were Martyr and one Sahibi asked Muhammad sallallaahu `alayhi wa sallam ( may Allaah exalt his mention )can they hear us and Muhammad sallallaahu `alayhi wa sallam ( may Allaah exalt his mention )answered yes they can so im just bit confused and dont know the one who had passed out can they hear you or not can anyone help me regarding this matter it will be a really huge help , thanks and please im really in need of this answer .
Fatwa
Praise be to Allah, the Lord of the Worlds; and may His blessings and peace be upon our Prophet Muhammad and upon all his Family and Companions.

The scholars disagree concerning whether the dead hear the talk of living people. Some believe that they hear them. Others believe the opposite, i.e. that dead people do not hear living ones.
Those who believe that dead people hear living ones have the following pieces of evidence.
1) First what was narrated in al-Bukhari and Muslim about the dead that the Prophet (Sallallahu Alaihi wa Sallam) said: "When (Allah's) slave is put in his grave and his companions return and he even hears their footsteps, two angels come to him and make him sit and ask " .
2) The Hadith where the Prophet (Sallallahu Alaihi wa Sallam) addressed the dead of disbelievers in the battle of Badr three days after their death: "When he halted at the edge of the well, he addressed the corpses of the Quraish infidels by their names and their fathers' names, "O so-and-so, son of so-and-so and O so-and-so, son of so-and-so! Would it have pleased you if you had obeyed Allah and His Apostle? We have found true what our Lord promised us. Have you too found true what your Lord promised you? " 'Umar said, "O Allah's Apostle! You are speaking to bodies that have no souls!" Allah's Apostle said, "By Him in Whose Hand Muhammad's soul is, you do not hear, what I say better than they do" .
Ibn Taymiyah was asked whether the dead person hears his visitor. He replied: "Yes, globally" and he mentioned the above evidence.
3) The Hadith reported by al-Bukhari and Muslim that "The Prophet (Sallallahu Alaihi wa Sallam) told Muslims to greet the dwellers of graves and he said: 'Say: peace be upon you all, O inhabitants of the graves, among the believers and the Muslims. Verily we will, Allah willing, be united with you'" .
The scholars say: 'This address is to them, and we do not talk to people who can not hear' .
On the other hand, some of those who believe that dead people hear are of the opinion that they hear everything. But some of them believe that they hear only globally what the living person says and they might not hear all the time. They might hear in a given situation and not hear in other situations. This hearing is only a perception so; the dead person is not punished or rewarded for it. Again, it is not the hearing mentioned in the verse: {Verily, you cannot make the dead to hear (i.e. benefit them and similarly the disbelievers) , } [27: 80].
As what is meant in this verse is 'you cannot make them accept your orders and abide by them' . This is the view of Ibn Taymiyah .
Ayisha (Radiya Allahu Anha) denied that dead people could hear living ones. Her evidence are the verses: Allah Says (interpretation of meaning): {Verily, you cannot make the dead to hear (i.e. benefit them and similarly the disbelievers) , } [27: 80]. Allah also Says (interpretation of meaning): { but you cannot make hear those who are in graves.} [35: 22].
Some Hanafi scholars chose the opinion of Ayisha and they considered that the fact the Messenger of Allah talked to the dead disbelievers in Badr was a miracle and that it was peculiar to him. As for the second Hadith, "He hears the sound of their shoes" . They said that he could only hear right after he was put in his grave as he hears questioning of Angels.
Many scholars talked about this issue including: Ibn Taymiyah and al-Hafiz Ibn Katheer who backed the opinion of those who say that dead people could hear while interpreting Surah Al Rum and al-Hafiz Ibn Rajab , etc.
al-Awsi on the other hand backed the opinion of those who believe that dead people do not hear to conclude, we believe strongly that dead people could hear globally the speech of living people but the hearing might not be permanent

Question
I was told it is not acceptable to read Qur'an at the grave. Is this true? Also, when a son makes Du'a for his father, does the father know about it? Can the father hear the sound of his son at the grave?
Fatwa
Praise be to Allah, the Lord of the Worlds; and may His blessings and peace be upon our Prophet Muhammad and upon all his Family and Companions.

Muslim scholars hold different opinions as to the matter of reciting the Qur'an at a grave. Some hold the opinion that it is dislikable, while others say it is permissible at the time of burial.
Yet, the preponderant opinion, Allah Willing, is that it is not permissible at the time of burial. The Prophet (peace be upon him) used to recommend asking forgiveness for the dead, as stated in Saheeh Muslim, but not reciting the Qur'an at the grave.
As to whether the dead knows about someone's supplication for him, this is affirmed, Allah willing. Scholars unanimously agree that reward of charity and supplication will reach the dead.
As for whether the dead hear whomever addresses them among the living, the most reliable opinion held by the scholars is that it is true, Insha Allah (Allah Willing). Imam Ibn Taymiyah (may Allah have mercy on him) said: Generally the dead person hears the speech addressed to him, but not all the time; rather he may hear it in certain conditions and may not in others. And this kind of hearing is that of perception not response.
Ibn al-Qayyim (may Allah have mercy on him) quoted Ibn Abdul-Barr as saying: It was verified that the Prophet (peace be upon him) said: Whenever a Muslim passes by the grave of someone whom he knows in life and salutes him (say Ass-salamu Alaikum) Allah will return the soul of the dead person to respond to the salutation. [Kitab Ar-Rooh (the book of the Soul) part 1, page: 5]
Thus we advice our dear inquirer to frequently make supplications, give in charity, and recite the Holy Qur'an for the sake of his father. And whatever good deeds you do for your father, their reward will reach him, Insha Allah.
Allah knows best.

----------


## qaazi

There are lots of difference of opinion among the scholars.
But making dua and giving charity is permitted by majority of scholars. So lets stick to whats more clear and authentic.

... and Allah knows best !

----------


## raiazlan

> There are lots of difference of opinion among the scholars.
> But making dua and giving charity is permitted by majority of scholars. So lets stick to whats more clear and authentic.
> 
> ... and Allah knows best !


i m agree with u bhai

----------

